# CD-Label 6c



## numa33 (5. Oktober 2010)

hy,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe dass ich hier die richtige stelle für meine frage gefunden habe. folgendes:
ich soll ein cd-artwork gestalten,soweit ist auch alles klar. nur eines nicht.vom kunden kam die angabe "cd-label 6c" - was bedeutet dieses 6c? wer kann mir helfen? dringend -.- 

vielen dank!


----------



## smileyml (5. Oktober 2010)

Am besten den Kunden fragen wonach sich diese Angabe richtet.

Sonst scheint es sich wohl eher um das 6c Druckverfahren zu handeln, das wohl eine Alternative zum 4C-Druck ist.
Mehr zum 6c-Druck (Cyan, Magenta, Yellow, Green, Orange, Black) vielleicht hier - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Textildruck. Es wird beim Flachfilmdruck aufgeführt.

Im Zweifel hilft sonst ein Kontakt zur Druckerei, welche Anforderungen die an deine Vorlage haben.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
6C kann aber auch für die Verwendung von zwei Volltonfarben (Pantone, HKS, oder NCS etc.) stehen.

Viele Grüße


----------

